# the law of the jungle



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you translate "the law of the jungle" into your native language? Thanks a lot. I know these versions: 

*Hungarian*: a dzsungel törvénye

*Czech*: zákon džungle

*French*: la loi de la jungle


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish:* _viidakon laki_

Edit: About the etymology. To me it seems that _viidakko_ is derived from the word _viita_ (according to Wiktionary, "a thicket of young deciduous trees") with the suffix -kko. The latter is a collective suffix (a HUGE thicket). This is just speculation by a home-etymologist, but many Internet pages "almost" confirm it.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«ο νόμος της ζούγκλας»
o 'nomos tis 'zuŋglas

[ŋ] is a velar nasal


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish:* _djungelns lag_


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *закон джунглей* /zakon djungley/


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish:* _viidakon laki_
> 
> Edit: About the etymology. To me it seems that _viidakko_ is derived from the word _viita_ (according to Wiktionary, "a thicket of young deciduous trees") with the suffix -kko. The latter is a collective suffix (a HUGE thicket). This is just speculation by a home-etymologist, but many Internet pages "almost" confirm it.



Interesting. And the laki comes from the Swedish lag, right?


----------



## Frank06

In *Dutch*: de wet van de jungle.


----------



## yosra_m

Arabic: قانون الغابة /kanon el 3'aba/


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Italian: la legge della giungla


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> Interesting. And the laki comes from the Swedish lag, right?



Exactly.


----------



## wazir

*Urdu: jungle ka qanon.*

Sorry friends, I used the English alphabet for writing in my native language bcoz because I'm working at an English Keyboard.


----------



## federicoft

*Italian*: la legge della giungla


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: законът на джунглата (zakonat na dzhunglata).


----------



## Trauer

Polish: Prawo dżungli


----------



## Gabita

*Spanish*: La ley de la selva


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: a lei da floresta/selva.


----------



## Favara

Catalan: La llei de la jungla/selva.


----------



## kepulauan

Icelandic: _frumskógarlögmál.
_
When someone singlehandedly puts it into force it may be called _sandkassalögmál _(sandbox policy).


----------



## sokol

German:

das Gesetz des Dschungels


----------



## humvee

In chinese, we have cong2 lin2 fa3 ze2 
丛林法则


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian: *zakon džungle*


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:　弱肉強食(the powerful devours the meat of the weak)
ジャングルの掟 or else ジャングルの法則(the order/law of the jungle)


----------



## DaylightDelight

810senior said:


> ジャングルの掟 or else ジャングルの法則(the order/law of the jungle)


I'd suggest 野生の掟 (the low of the wild), too.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto: *la leĝo de la ĝangalo*


----------

